# Wentworthianum



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2020)

New shoot and bud forming at the same time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2020)

Happiness!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 18, 2020)

Envy!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Always good to see bud & new growth(s) together.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 18, 2020)

Awesome and good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2020)

thats good growing


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 7, 2021)

i treated myself a little while ago on a super special birthday to a wentworthianum - this is the result. do we think it is a duffer? should i risk a self as they are so rare? what are your thought?


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 7, 2021)

Elite Orchids said:


> i treated myself a little while ago on a super special birthday to a wentworthianum - this is the result. do we think it is a duffer? should i risk a self as they are so rare? what are your thought?


Great!Could you send pics about whole plant and where dorsal can be seen?


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 7, 2021)

here you go


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 7, 2021)

Great pics.

Looks so much like a cupped mastersianum, esp the colors, and even the staminode. 

It's worth breeding, best outcross to Istvan's wenthworth when it opens (on op of selfing, if roots are strong). 

Feed well after blooming as it seems nutrient deficiency is high with them from flowering.


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 7, 2021)

thoughts?


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 7, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Looks so much like a cupped mastersianum, esp the colors, and even the staminode.
> 
> ...


think it is labelled correctly ? could it be a masterianum? it has 2 growths and is growing well.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 7, 2021)

Elite Orchids said:


> think it is labelled correctly ? could it be a masterianum? it has 2 growths and is growing well.


Ooops, I did not mean to doubt it was wenworth. I just pointed out it looked similar to mastersianum. 

But I will do a little research now for curiosity. It's rare to get a chance to study this species.

If you could humor me... What is size of flower? The width of petals looks bigger than a mastersianum. 

Also size of plant and largest leaf?


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is my plant.Too rare to pollinate it, i m not enough brave although it was single growth plant and now stronger than before.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 8, 2021)

Perhaps risky for both plants? Maybe if there were 4-5 growths.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 8, 2021)

Elite Orchids said:


> i treated myself a little while ago on a super special birthday to a wentworthianum - this is the result. do we think it is a duffer? should i risk a self as they are so rare? what are your thought?


No wentworthium that flowers is “a duffer.”


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 8, 2021)

i have 2 new growths coming along quickly and 1 old growth - not a lot of roots. here are the dims and pics. any thing else, just say


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks for pics! Two new growths!! 

I would grow the plant to stronger and pollinate next year with more roots. Perhaps save this years pollen.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 9, 2021)

I agree with Leslie, better to wait .If flower opens more,send us a pic please.


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2021)

Mark,

Wow! The flower could open a bit more, but otherwise excellent. That is certainly for me a real wentworthianum, lacking the spotting on the inner part of the petals that would make me think papuanum. May I ask where you were able to obtain such an incredible rarity (at some cost, no doubt!)?

Alex


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 9, 2021)

hi all, i noticed the seedpod was very swollen already so took a look and i believe it has selfed itself with the polliniae bending forwards and making contact, i have therefore taken some of the other pollen and added it. i got the plant a little while ago as i had a milestone birthday and thought id treat myself.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 9, 2021)

Happy birthaday, very nice present I think.I grow mine for 4 years.It lives in deep forest but grows always on trunks or roots of trees its roots are covered by only a little moss.It produces always only few roots so the golden rule is very important at this sp., every root is a treasure.In GH it needs a lot of air in pots, I grow mine in 25 mm orchiata bark and 10 mm pumice mix, 1:1 v/v.It needs constantly high humidity, at least 75 %, but 85-90 is ideal.Safer to let its pot dry, roots can rot easily.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 9, 2021)

Btw...fertilizing....I use ro water( ec 30-50 uS) and diluted it up to 300 uS at every waterings, fertilizer is peters balanced for soft water.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 9, 2021)

Elite Orchids said:


> hi all, i noticed the seedpod was very swollen already so took a look and i believe it has selfed itself with the polliniae bending forwards and making contact, i have therefore taken some of the other pollen and added it. i got the plant a little while ago as i had a milestone birthday and thought id treat myself.


It looks like the pollen is on the wrong side of the stigma? The pollination area or viscidum is facing the synsepal, not the staminode. 

Unless I'm not seeing properly, or pictures twisted, you pollinated the infertile front side, instead of the fertile backside. 

Istvan, am I still drunk lol.


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 10, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Happy birthaday, very nice present I think.I grow mine for 4 years.It lives in deep forest but grows always on trunks or roots of trees its roots are covered by only a little moss.It produces always only few roots so the golden rule is very important at this sp., every root is a treasure.In GH it needs a lot of air in pots, I grow mine in 25 mm orchiata bark and 10 mm pumice mix, 1:1 v/v.It needs constantly high humidity, at least 75 %, but 85-90 is ideal.Safer to let its pot dry, roots can rot easily.


yes very similar orchidata and pumices 66% 33% . deep shade, air pot - had it for over a year. not a lot of roots on it yet, but hoping the next 2 growths will change that - thanks for the tip


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2021)

Can I ask again where it might be possible to obtain? PM is welcome if that’s appropriate.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 15, 2021)

Update.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

There she is!!!


----------



## bulolo (Mar 13, 2021)

How is your spike coming along, dodidoki?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 13, 2021)

bulolo said:


> How is your spike coming along, dodidoki?


Nicely, thanks.I send pic tomorrow.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 14, 2021)

bulolo said:


> How is your spike coming along, dodidoki?


Update.


----------



## musa (Mar 15, 2021)

Finishing line is close!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 6, 2021)

Update


----------



## sunset (Apr 6, 2021)

Elite Orchids said:


> think it is labelled correctly ? could it be a masterianum? it has 2 growths and is growing well.


In my opinion, as the others it is a real Wentworthianum !



dodidoki said:


> Update





I have one but i do not find, in my database, the paph in bloom probably because I stopped growing orchids during 2008 years
2007 pic


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2021)

Update.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

The bud is so dark!!!


----------



## musa (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm sooooo curious....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2021)

Elite Orchids said:


> View attachment 25337
> View attachment 25338
> View attachment 25339


How’s the pod growing? Any success?


----------



## Elite Orchids (May 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How’s the pod growing? Any success?



developing slowly - what are your thoughts??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2021)

Looks like it’s still green and viable. Only 3 months in, another 3-6 months to go.


----------



## musa (May 9, 2021)

6 to 9 month seems long to me. All pods I had (not too many) were ripe in 6 month the most, therefor I harvest them green after 5 month... am I doing nonsens?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 9, 2021)

musa said:


> 6 to 9 month seems long to me. All pods I had (not too many) were ripe in 6 month the most, therefor I harvest them green after 5 month... am I doing nonsens?


Depending on the natural pod rate of each species and their environment, pods can take 3-9 months (sometimes 12 months as in my case of sukhakuliis) before dehiscence. A majority of mine are around the 6-9 months under warm lights. Since I send seeds to flaskers, I need pods to naturally open to collect dry seeds to mail out. 

Theoretically the seeds have viable embryos by 4-6 months, and many have had successful germinations at that time frame. 

Has all yours germinate as green pods at 5 months? Which species?


----------



## musa (May 10, 2021)

I'm trying just for a little time and started with hybrids.
What worked well at 6 month was St. Swithin x lawrenceanum, these are already at 10 - 20 cm LS. 
At 6 month David Ott x callosum was already open, but just about 20 plants survived.
All others harvested at 5 month are still protocorms:
roth x hookerae, acmodontum x fowliei, fowliei x thaianum David Ott x hennisianum.
micrantum x wolterianum had no viable seeds after 5 month.
This year hopefully there will come some more...

BTW: In case of selfing would it be better to use the fresh pollen or to use the pollen of last year? (Sorry for getting off topic)


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2021)

fresh is best


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 10, 2021)

I am not familiar with this species. Interesting thread and best of luck!


----------



## dodidoki (May 11, 2021)

Just a few days left.


----------

